# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  ارسال name و value به صورت پست با جاوا اسکریپت بدون form

## p30earth

با سلام و احترام من میخوام وقتی کاربر رو یک *span* کلیک کرد تو *onclick* براش تعریف کنم که ارسال *name* و *value* به صورت پست با *جاوا اسکریپت* *بدون form* رو انجام بده *نمیخوام Ajax* باشه

----------


## barnamenevis2016

سلام
شما می خوایی با جاوا اسکریپت و به متد post اطلاعاتی رو داشته باشه...بدونه آجاکس؟؟تا جایی که می دونم راهی جز آزاکس نیست....
منظورتون از بدون form چیه...مثلا کد زیر رو نیگاه کنید:
xmlHttp= new XMLHttpRequest();

data = new FormData();
data.append('val1', value);xmlHttp.open('post', addres);

xmlHttp.send(data);مثلا کد بالا اطلاعاتی رو فرستاد...یعنی مقدار val1 رو فرستاد با متد post...که حالا شما می تونی به جای value مقدار دلخواهتو بدی..مثلا مقدار name اون span رو مشخص و در اونجا جا بدی..البته کد بالا ممکنه در مرورگر هایی جواب نده...در کروم که قطعا جواب می ده...اگر خواستی بگو راه دیگه هم بگم برای مرور گر های دیگه...که مشکلی پیش نیاد :چشمک: 
فقط بگم اون addres که اون بالا هم هست که خوب آدرس کد php هست...

----------


## p30earth

با سلام واحترام لطف میکنید راه کاری بگید که سازگار با همه مرور گر ها باشد

----------


## barnamenevis2016

می تونی از این روش بری:
xmlHttp= new XMLHttpRequest();
xmlHttp.open('post', addres);
xmlHttp.setRequestHeader("Content-type", "application/x-www-form-urlencoded");
xmlHttp.setRequestHeader("Connection", "close");
xmlHttp.send(data);

توی کد بالا به جای data از نگارش زیر استفاده کن:
val1=12&val2=22
یعنی انگار می خوایی به روش get ارسال کنی...مقادیر دلخواه رو به شکل نگارش بالا بنویس و به جای data قرار بده

----------

